# Forsegler & voks af nye fælge.



## Astrarix

Hi!
Fik givet mine nye fælge en god omgang beskyttelse. Så nu burde de være klar til at komme på landevejen så snart mine Hankook dæk lander.

Har brugt følgende:
Forsegler: Jetseal 109
Voks: Collinite 476S

Denne sammen sætning har jeg haft stor glæde af genenm årene. Det holder rigtig godt:thumb:

Lidt billeder skal i ikke snydes for.



























Har i andre ordnet jeres fælge også ? Og hvad bruger i til at ordne og gøre jeres klar ?

- Lasse


----------



## SBM

They look stunning and Hankooks are might fine too!
Nice one Enjoy! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Astrarix

Thanks
The tyres will come next week.
So im just waiting to get them on..


----------



## Jbjergh

Bruger nu gtechniq c5, som holder en hel sæson.


----------



## Hede

Jeg har også C5 på mine fælge og er meget tilfreds endelig videre


----------

